# Interesting/Appalling Comment by Klaus Schwab Founder & Chairman of the WEF



## thirteenknots (Feb 16, 2022)

“At least 4 billion ‘useless eaters’ shall be eliminated by the year 2050 by means of limited wars, 
organized epidemics of fatal rapid-acting diseases and starvation. Energy, food and water shall 
be kept at subsistence levels for the non-elite, starting with the White populations of Western Europe 
and North America and then spreading to other races.

The population of Canada, Western Europe and the United States will be decimated more 
rapidly than on other continents, until the world’s population reaches a manageable level of 1 billion, 
of which 500 million will consist of Chinese and Japanese races, selected because they are people 
who have been regimented for centuries and who are accustomed to obeying authority without question”

Klaus Schwab Founder & Chairman 
of “World Economic Forum” (WEF)


----------



## crush (Feb 17, 2022)




----------

